# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Cd защита от копирования

## L0rD

Работаю в издательском агентстве админом... Однажды поступила задача создать диск, защищенный от копирования. Задача не банальная, учитывая то ,что ПО работает строго с компакт-диска, а бабло на страфорс и тому подобное жалко. Накопал в инете несколько статей по этому делу и вывел такую вещь: редактируем cue файл образа таким "образом", что на диске виртуально появляются кроме основной дорожки записи (с которой все и работает) еще три трека длиной менее секунды. При записи такой болванки на резаке проблем не происходит, копировать никакими известными мне программами не удается, однако все работает как надо (идет автозапуск ежемесячного журнала на CD, просматриваются все документы, фильмы и т.п., прослушиваются записи). При создании мастер образов аппаратом DMS8000 (матрица, блин), выкидывается ошибка, как мне было объяснено господами копировальщиками, и матрица не создается... а диск надо выпускать промышленным тиражом. Вопрос звучит так - что я сделал не так или что надо сделать для того, чтобы подобный диск можно было штамповать как" пирожки из печки"?
Мож кто чего почитать посоветует?

З.Ы. старфорс отдыхает:)))
ЗЗЫ пардон, если тему не там запостил...

----------


## zoran

DaemonTools любую зашиту парит. Насколько я знаю СтарФорсе на данный момент самая сильная защита и то пала.Описанные тобой ДЕДОВСКИЕ методы уже быль.......

----------


## progmaster1

Да ну, если резак это пишет и потом читает (а иначе, какой смысл рисовать?, можно дырку засверливать), то чегож не сдублируется прогой читающей даже битые сектора?

----------


## ZloyDuh

На сколько мне известно, еще не придумали такой защиты от копирования чтоб ее нельзя было обойти, стар форс помогает только от детей. Дедовские способы и дети умеют обходить, Пусть если даже если прога работает только с диска и там стар форс. Все зависит от версии форса, обход виртуалим диск демоном обходим, если демон не робит, ресторатором правим ексешник на нашем витр диске 99% обход, если и так не идет то извлекаем из оперативки.  Автор тебе не удастся создать диск полностью защищенный от копирайта ))) :offtopic:

----------

